# U.K. Soldier Killed in Afghanistan Leaves Friends $160G for Las Vegas Party



## High_Gravity (Jun 20, 2011)

U.K. Soldier Killed in Afghanistan Leaves Friends $160G for Las Vegas Party









> YORK, England   A British soldier killed by a Taliban bomb in Afghanistan left $161,500 in his will -- so his friends could go on vacation to Las Vegas, The Sun reported Monday.
> 
> Royal Marine David Hart, who had taken out a $403,800 life insurance policy before he was deployed to Afghanistan, stipulated in a letter that in the event of his death, his friends and their partners should travel to Sin City for a massive party in his memory.
> 
> ...



Read more: U.K. Soldier Killed in Afghanistan Leaves Friends $160G for Las Vegas Party - FoxNews.com


----------



## Colin (Jun 20, 2011)

Thirty two Royal Marines going to Las Vegas! I guess Vegas is in for a new experience! 

RIP Royal Marine

Always a soldier of the sea. Your memory marches on.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdL5m-HOzZA]YouTube - &#x202a;BY LAND AND SEA .H.M.ROYAL MARINES&#x202c;&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## random3434 (Jun 20, 2011)

RIP Royal Marine David Hart. 

Your brothers will toast you all day and night with the gift you left them, and they will never forget you. You will always be their brother, and in their memories.


----------



## Ropey (Jun 20, 2011)

^^ This "thinking" is what the fight is about imo.  

A grand man. 

RIP and may his family and loved ones find some portion of peace in the knowledge that they had brought up a male who stood as a man.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jun 21, 2011)

Ropey said:


> ^^ This "thinking" is what the fight is about imo.
> 
> A grand man.
> 
> RIP and may his family and loved ones find some portion of peace in the knowledge that they had brought up a male who stood as a man.



No doubt, this Royal Marine sounds like he was a real stand up guy. R.I.P


----------



## Jos (Jul 5, 2011)

Stand Easy Royal, your duty is done


----------

